# R.I.P Metro



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

the oldest horse on our yard passed away today he had to be put down as his peadle bone come though his hoof he was born in 1977 he was so friendly and gentle


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

The oldest horse on our yard passed away today
He had to be put down as his peadle bone come though his hoof. This was such a shock has he had a abscess that was healing and he had laminitis which had come and gone for meny years due to his age. The day before his peadle bone came though he spent the day out in the field and was running round like a foal. We thought he was doing better and was getting well.
This is heart braking for all of us as we all worked so hard to get him though this bad patch.
He was born in 1977 he was so friendly and gentle and would do anything you asked of him. my children turned him out and groomed him he was so gentle even he was in pain and never kicked or made a fuss.
He had a large feed and a mars bar befor the vet came to put him down.
He went so quitly and didnt fight it at all.
he now has pride of place in our middle field and will always be with us.

R.I.P metsi


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that...i had an old horse pass away too.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Elderly loved ones*

I’m sorry that you had to send your sweet old horse away forever. I saw his photo and he was very cute! He reminded me of my pretty boy Cochise. Though it makes me sad thinking how everyone he left behind is feeling, I’m happy knowing that he lived such a long and pleasant life. You had the courage and the love to give him up and free him of his physical discomfort. You put him before your own feelings and he left our world peacefully, surrounded by those that loved him. God bless you and your family for giving Metro a good home for so long.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

My condolences, he looks like he had a great life! 33 years old - wow! You did a great job keeping him healthy for that long! I have a 31 year old and a 30 year old...fingers crossed that they do as well as your sweet boy for 33 years...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. But congrats on giving him a good life and keeping him healthy for so long


----------

